# Woodburning and Burning Tools.



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

I have been using Wood Burning tools by Detail Masters for several years and I have
been using the smaller 'Detailer' to detail my the feathers on all of the birds that I carve.
This unit has been great so far. However the advertising recommend to use their most 
expensive the 'Detail Master'. So I'm wondering how much better this unit is than the one
I have been using for seven 'faultless years', any wood burner out there that give me their
take on woodburning units?
Thanks, Oscar


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

I would read the features of the new one, and compare the features to how you use your current one. Many time a new product isnt better than a older product, especially if you already own it.


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

I felt the same way, even though I purchased a 'kit' containing ten burning pens
of various shapes, and a fancy wooden tool box. This purchase was made on one 
of those moments of 'stupidity' on my part. So you are right, 'why improve something
that works well'!

Oscar


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Not trying to be a smart a$$ Toridhummer, but is there much difference between your tool and the basic wood burning set you get for your kids. I had one and it was a pain to use, speed wise. Any thoughts?


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

The tool I purchased from Detail Masters is the 'Detailer' the less expensive unit
they sell and this unit has been my 'work horse' on the feather work that I have
been doing. Like I said before this small unit has never given me any trouble at all.
Yesterday I received a flier from Christian Hummul Company their prices in carving
tools and accessories are far less expensive than any other carving tool supplier
that I have been purchasing my carving supplies from. Had I not been such a 
compulsive carving tool purchaser I could have saved myself some money.
Oscar


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

HI Oscar

Why buy a new wife when you already have one that works super fine LOL
Bruce


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Well I decided to go for the best woodburning set available and was the 'Galaxy, sold by Detail Masters.
Mark is quite a difference in the 'kid' solid wood burning set. It's kind o0f like trying to build a house
with only a hand, hammer and bucket of nails. Even though it can be done there would be a great
difference f you had the proper and modern wood working tools. 
I use this type of wood burning unit that I purchased to burn the 'barbs' on all of the birds that I carve,
making the project as realistic as I carve, hopefully I will take some time to learn how to post photographs
of my project on this forum.
Oscar


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

> Not trying to be a smart a$$ Toridhummer, but is there much difference between your tool and the basic wood burning set you get for your kids. I had one and it was a pain to use, speed wise. Any thoughts?
> 
> - Mark


When I first started doing wood burning, all I knew about was the basic hobby model that looks like a soldering iron. And with skill and practice, you can get some decent results with that tool. You can even get models today with variable temperature controls that are somewhat of an improvement. If you are talented enough, you can make masterpieces with even the poorest tool. But I was amazed when I purchased my first professional quality wood burning pen (the Colwood Detailer model). I compared it to suddenly doing pen&ink type detail versus crayon drawings. The smaller tips, the variety of shapes, and the temperature control make these types of burners great tools for serious artists. I believe I spent $90 for mine, while I spent $25 for the hobby pen, and then $35 for another one at the hobby store. The $90 was well spent!


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys, I settled for the Galaxy, as a Bird Carver, I sure it will meet all of my
needs of which I will extend my Wood Burning knowledge in other aspects of wood burning.
No Bruce, I'm buying a new wife and I will leave that practice to you.
Oscar


----------

